# Challenge Soap



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2013)

I joined in the Tiger Stripe Challenge and thought I would share my results .....


----------



## Sammi_552 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow and gorgeous were the words I said when I saw this soap!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ooh looks scrumptious!  I am excited to see all the results.  I missed the challenge last year just recently saw the videos on you tube.  Good luck to all participating.


----------



## green soap (Mar 29, 2013)

wow and beautiful is right!


----------



## Mindyw86 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone....  it started out too thin and then it got to just the right trace and then too thick.... ach  It was fun though....


----------



## SueSoap (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2013)

That is beautiful! :grin:


----------



## Clemmey (Mar 30, 2013)

BEEEEEE utiful! Love the sparkles on top, may I ask what scent it is? I want to say it is a anise strawberry... just a guess.


----------



## hlee (Mar 30, 2013)

ooohs and aaahs!


----------



## christinak (Mar 30, 2013)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!  how do you make those stripes!!??  super duper cool


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies.....

Clemmey I needed an easy going fragrance and strawberry moves like lightening so I chose Energy so I could still have a fruity accord with an FO that behaves.  I made another one that is Black & Orange that is called Tiger Ice Cream.  It is scented vanilla licorice for the black and orange creamsicle for the orange...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2013)

Christinak you can see the instruction video *HERE*....


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pretty pretty!  I joined in too and will post tomorrow. I know yours is already more amazinger.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 30, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you both..... 

Melstan you are creating new words again.... :lolno:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Thank you both.....
> 
> Melstan you are creating new words again.... :lolno:



Or just breaking word rules.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful!  Love your 'stripes'!


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 30, 2013)

Woooooow! They turned out ahhhhmazing! Great job! They look perfect!


----------



## Badger (Mar 30, 2013)

This is beautiful! I really am going to have to try something like this when I get a log mold


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice! Is there glitter on the tops of the bars?


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you so much :grin:


----------



## Relle (Mar 30, 2013)

WOWIE, WOW, WOW, love energy Lindy, one of my top favs - smells so fresh and doesn't move fast - at least you have time to play with it.


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome looking soap Lindy!!!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 30, 2013)

I love it Lindy!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 30, 2013)

Lindy said:


> Thank you so much everyone....  it started out too thin and then it got to just the right trace and then too thick.... ach  It was fun though....


 Same thing happens to me EVERY TIME lol, but its worth it  looks soooo gorgeous! Ive been wanting to do a pink and black soap for a long time, seeing this gets my creative juices going!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies....


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 31, 2013)

Love it!  Thanks for posting that because it gave me the push to start learning how to do the tiger stripe look.  I have a star anise and orange bar that I make with an ITP swirl but thought since those are the scents of Tiger Tail ice cream that a stripe would be more appropriate.  Any no no's with the method that you noticed?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you - what I found is that you need to keep your trace light, but not too light.  I also found that you really want to have measuring cups with a good pouring spout/edge so you can pour accurately in the centre of each colour before.  It is really tempting to switch into a faux funnel on this so make sure you are moving your cup as you pour.  I'll post my Tiger Ice Cream Soap which I did after this one.  If you go to the challenge page you can take a look at what other people did and decide what you like and what you don't like.  There is one lady whose soap is beyond gorgeous and she did a 3 colour and imitated the true tiger colours.  I am going to have a try at that as well.  HERE[/ur] is my favourite of all the ones done this week.  Truly an amazing looking soap!

[url=http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/soap-challenge-2013-tiger-stripe-link-up/]HERE is the challenge page on the Tiger Stripe.  This week is going to be the Elemental Swirl....


----------



## Badger (Mar 31, 2013)

I was wondering where people were getting the other challenges from, now I know.  Thank you, Lindy!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 31, 2013)

You are welcome Badger, I hope you'll join in....


----------



## Badger (Mar 31, 2013)

The only problem I would have is trying to duplicate things with a PVC mold... so until I get a log mold, I think I am kind of stuck.  I am debating seeing if I can put a log mold together though.


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 31, 2013)

You're welcome and thanks for the info and link.  Those are some fabulous looking soaps!  I tried a 1lb batch earlier this afternoon so it will be interesting to see what pops up when I cut it.  I've not worked that fast in a long time.  Same thing as you - started off thin trace and ended somewhere between medium and thick trace and that was only with a 1 lb.  Can't imagine working fast enough for a 5 lb...lol.


----------



## Pilar (Mar 31, 2013)

WONDERFUL! I hope making soaps take longer to do these wonderful things you do


----------



## Lindy (Mar 31, 2013)

Badger from all I've read they're not that hard to make.  If I wasn't so lazy I would have built my own since I do have some wood working skills and lots of tools.... 

100% Natural there really are some amazing ones there...  It seems a few people had that experience.  Mine was a 5 lb mould and yes I am officially crazy since I do have a 3 lb one too. :crazy:


----------



## Sinny (Apr 1, 2013)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 1, 2013)

Love it, beautiful!


----------



## Badger (Apr 1, 2013)

I have plans to go to Home Depot today (in between various appointments) and buy a furring strip and some nails.  I will have Home Depot cut it, since I have no saw (I do have a hammer at least).  I should be able to make two 2.5 lb molds for under $5


----------



## Moot (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 1, 2013)

Love your tiger stripes Lindy!  I'm participating in the challenge too and am really enjoying myself!  My soap is near the bottom- slfranklin  Had fun and am excited to do the elemental swirl.  Got my colors now nailing down my scent.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 1, 2013)

That elemental looks cool too!  I might give that one a try as well.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 1, 2013)

Badger good for you!  Mine has a hinged side so I can get it out if it is misbehaving.... LOL

Thank you ladies, I am really looking forward to the next one as well....


----------

